# Schnittstelle zum ORTS- Ticketsystem



## Nightner (1. Mrz 2017)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage. Kann man mit Java eine Schnittstelle zum ORTS-Ticketsystem erstellen und die Daten auslesen ? 
Jemand schon eine erfahrung gemacht ?

Danke vorab


----------



## Dukel (1. Mrz 2017)

Wieso willst du eine weitere Schnittstelle zu ORTG erstellen? Wieso nutzt du nicht die vorhandene Schnittstelle?


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Mrz 2017)

Moin,

sowas ??
https://www.otrs.com/produkte/otrs-integrieren/?lang=de

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Nightner (1. Mrz 2017)

Ich will ein Report-Assistenten als Erweiterung des Ticketsystem OTRS  erstellen damit man besser Reports filtern und erstellen kann.


----------



## Nightner (1. Mrz 2017)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Wieso willst du eine weitere Schnittstelle zu ORTG erstellen? Wieso nutzt du nicht die vorhandene Schnittstelle?


Ja das meint ich wie ich auf die Zugreifen kann .. Mit Java ob da jemand schon Gemacht hat .


----------



## Dukel (1. Mrz 2017)

Du kannst auf die oben genannte Schnittstelle zugreifen und Daten auslesen.
Gemacht haben das Kollegen schon, aber vermutlich nicht mit Java.



> Web Services und SOAP/HTTP als standardisiertes Übertragungsprotokoll, REST und JSON auf Anfrage


Das sollte mit Java ja auch Möglich sein.


----------



## Nightner (1. Mrz 2017)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst auf die oben genannte Schnittstelle zugreifen und Daten auslesen.
> Gemacht haben das Kollegen schon, aber vermutlich nicht mit Java.
> 
> 
> Das sollte mit Java ja auch Möglich sein.




Alles Klar Fange mal an ich versuche es wenn ich Fragen habe schreibe ich es hier rein


----------



## Nightner (1. Mrz 2017)

Habt ihr ein passendes Artikel wie man das macht in Java mit denn Schnittstellen zugreifen ?


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (1. Mrz 2017)

Es gibt für Java viele verschiedene Frameworks um eine REST Schnittstelle anzusprechen. Einfach mal nach "Java REST framework" googlen. Diese sind in der Regel auch dokumentiert.


----------

